# i can't get my touchpad configured

## padishar

when i complete the xf86config and throw the startx command, it says cannot open device /dev/mouse

what is the device i should use? is there something else wrong?

i installed gentoo on my toshiba sattelite 1800-814

thnx

----------

## cedric

On my Dell laptop I think I also use /dev/mouse. You should try /dev/psaux or /dev/misc/psaux.

----------

## padishar

i tried, but it doesn't seem to work

anybody else?

----------

## padishar#

it seems that /dev/mouse and /dev/psaux don't exist, but i compiled mouse support into my kernel, what's wrong?

----------

## AggieEmpeg

Did you remember to compile in PS/2 mouse support or just USB mouse support?

----------

